# restless legs??



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning peeps,

I did a big leg workout yesterday, the first time I had done it properly, and couldn't hardly walk afterwards, but last night in bed my legs were really restless, does anyone else have this after a leg workout or is it just me?? :confused1:

Steph

xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Could this poss down to a vitamin or potassium deficiency?

Never had it before myself.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep. About once a fortnight on average. Always at night making it impossible to sleep until it goes away. There's no cure as far as i'm aware. It's an annoyance but nothing to worry about.

More info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restless_legs_syndrome

Just realised this is in the ladies' bit.

* slowly backs away from the thread :whistling:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I get it a few times a week, mostly in an evening when I'm tired and trying to relax. The only thing I've found that helps is getting up and walking about, though I've read a few things saying low iron levels can make it worse. Really is bloody annoying though!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There is alot of medical info on "Restless Leg Syndrome", just google it.

If you can't find anything to help, let me know & I'll see what treatment etc is available.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

its gods way of saying you aint trained them legs ard enough, they should be dead after a session not restless


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks guys and gals, think I'll try iron tablets, I do have a nasty habit of being anemic, hopefully that'll help


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

magnesium usually sorts the problem, try 400mg magnesium citrate in the evening


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> magnesium usually sorts the problem, try 400mg magnesium citrate in the evening


thanks Mark_star, I'll try that, fed up with it keeping me awake at night,


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> magnesium usually sorts the problem, try 400mg magnesium citrate in the evening


so

googled this magnesium, don't think i should take it, its basically a laxative, and I suffer from IBS so not sure my body would cope with that!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

no its not a laxative, it relaxes muscles but you would need to be taking at least 800mg for it to be having any effect on the bowels


----------

